
Classic Minecraft now free online - danielam
https://classic.minecraft.net/
======
cheeseomlit
I'm really glad minecraft became popular with kids. It lets them use their
imagination and flex their creative muscles, I'm sure that's why they were
attracted to it. It's a good change of pace from the mindless stimulation that
most video games provide where they are just a passive consumer of the
content.

~~~
mruts
Is it still popular with kids? I was under the impression that it was replaced
by fortnite. And what do both games have in common? _They 're both free_.

~~~
keithnz
I've noticed a lot of kids seem to have migrated from Minecraft to Roblox.

~~~
shmerl
Roblox doesn't work on Linux even in Wine.

~~~
s_y_n_t_a_x
Most kids don't use Linux

~~~
beenBoutIT
The upside is that the smart kids will quickly grow to hate Windows at which
point they'll discover Linux.

~~~
devttyeu
I first got into Linux because Minecraft ran better on it... this was almost 8
years ago.

------
faissaloo
It's not the real thing, it's a Javascript remake of Minecraft Classic. You'll
notice the blocks aren't correctly ordered, some blocks are missing and
Minecraft Classic never had the 'breathing' block placement effect.

------
asdfman123
I've got a question since we've got a lot of developers together talking about
Minecraft: why is it so inefficient? If I take a rowboat anywhere on my MC
(decently spec'd) server the loading is horrible.

Is it just because there's so much going on in every chunk, and the rendering
engine has to load entire chunks all the way from the bedrock to the sky?

~~~
voldacar
Minecraft IO isn't terribly efficient. The chunks don't get _rendered_ bedrock
to the sky, but the chunks have to be loaded from disk like that. Due to the
way they are stored, there is no way to load only the visible/nearest part of
a chunk. (I'm working on a minecraft clone with cubic chunks btw)

~~~
zapzupnz
I wonder if cubic chunks is possible to add to Minecraft through modding, or
to its nearest open-source 'competitor' (for lack of a better term), Minetest.

~~~
voldacar
It would require a _hugely significant_ engine rework. Networking, IO, world
generation, entity AI, etc

Basically any part of the code that reads/writes chunks in the world or just
references some kind of chunk-related data-type would have to be altered

~~~
zapzupnz
Another user has posted a link to a mod for 1.12 that seems to do cubic
chunks. I wouldn't have thought networking would need to be altered for
servers where all users have the appropriate mods installed on the client;
world generation and entity AI would follow already-established rules about
how loaded chunks relate to unloaded ones.

------
jtms
Years ago I worked my way through some of the electrical schematics in the
book “Code: the hidden language of computers” using a modded version of
redbrick that added some basic support for cable bundles, junctions, a timing
crystal, etc. started with basic logic gates and then eventually I was able to
get as far as building an 8 bit ALU and 1kb of memory in game. I don’t think
I’d understand even close to as well how these things work if not for this
amazing creation!

~~~
Aromasin
I'm an EE engineer now almost completely due to an obsession with Minecraft in
my early teens. I used to hire myself out on multiplayer servers, designing
and building various Redstone constructs. By the point I started studying
electronics at A-Level, I'd already had almost 5 years of experience with
Boolean logic, switches, latches, memory, timing circuits and the like. MC was
a gateway drug for sure.

~~~
GaryNumanVevo
Hey me too! I'm a CprE grad, but I had the same obsession, doing in a video
game somehow made it more "cool"

~~~
jtms
I’d argue it almost certainly is more cool :-)

------
JeremyBanks
The original created Minecraft Java applet was available on the website for a
long time. It looks like it's now been converted to WebGL -- I wonder if it's
compiled from Java or reimplemented.

~~~
Jasper_
Looking at the compiled bundle, it seems to be a custom recreation based on
BabylonJS.

------
cr0sh
Though not a game in itself, my favorite "minecraft"-alike engine for the web
is this one:

[http://voxeljs.com/](http://voxeljs.com/)

~~~
deathcap
Glad to see a shoutout to voxel.js here!

I worked on it for years and I had high hopes, wrote about my progress here:
[https://medium.com/@deathcap1/six-months-of-voxel-
js-494be64...](https://medium.com/@deathcap1/six-months-of-voxel-
js-494be64dd1cc). Inventory, crafting, chests, texture packs, a plugin system,
and embedded web views were some of my favorite features. My project was
[https://github.com/deathcap/voxelmetaverse](https://github.com/deathcap/voxelmetaverse),
hosted at [http://voxelmetaverse.com](http://voxelmetaverse.com).

Unfortunately I haven't had time to develop it further, but it is all open
source if anyone would like to pick up the torch.

~~~
fenomas
Hey DC, I found this thread very late so I guess you may not see this. I
played with voxel.js for a while back in the day, but ultimately I wound up
building a similar engine from scratch (I think we discussed it briefly, if
this rings a bell).

Anyway, I thought you might be interested to know that Minecraft Classic seems
to be built on my voxel engine, the one I modeled after voxel.js! So there's a
kind of circular lineage now, from minecraft to voxel.js and later back to
MC...

------
skykooler
The mouse look doesn't seem to work in Firefox, unfortunately.

~~~
breakingcups
Works fine in Firefox ESR on Debian.

~~~
RandomGuyDTB
Also works in latest on Windows 64-bit

------
OrgNet
That's a really good start but it is not fluid on my laptop...

------
thedaemon
Creative mode only.

~~~
sosodev
Well, Minecraft didn't have survival mode originally. It was just "creative"
multiplayer.

~~~
detaro
This version is actually the last before Survival test versions started, less
than two months after release of the first version (which didn't have
multiplayer either)

------
z3t4
I'm baffled why there are no Minecraft clones, a game created by a single
person without a budget. The gaming industry is otherwise notorious for
ripping of each other's games. Almost all successive games, Minecraft included
, started by copying another game (Infiniminer). Or CandySwipe->CandyCrush
et.al... I think a MMO version of Minecraft would be interesting.

~~~
deadbunny
There is Mine Test which is pretty much an open source clone. But competing
with a behemoth is hard especially in Minecraft's target demographic.

[https://www.minetest.net](https://www.minetest.net)

~~~
kickscondor
Yeah, there are a lot of clones, including Survivalcraft (for iOS) and there
was one for 3DS before Minecraft was released there. Linden Labs' Blocksworld
wasn't a strict clone of Minecraft, but was definitely an attempt to improve
it. Also, Fortnite's Creative mode is heavily inspired by Minecraft - many
staples of the Minecraft scene, such as 'spleef' games, are being replicated
there.

